
Making Swift code extensible through plugins - ingve
https://www.swiftbysundell.com/articles/making-swift-code-extensible-through-plugins/
======
saagarjha
I have to say, this was not the kind of plugin I was expecting. Although I am
curious if anyone has started writing in-process dynamically loaded modules in
Swift yet, now that the necessary groundwork has been put in place?

~~~
DaiPlusPlus
Wouldn’t they be blocked from the App Store?

~~~
NobodyNada
An iOS app can only execute code from within the app bundle. It's OK to
dynamically load plugins that are shipped with the app, but the app cannot
download and execute plugins at runtime. Additionally, programs written for
Mac or Linux are of course not subject to this restriction.

~~~
ckok
Until they close that "hole" on osx too. Given the ever longer list of
restrictions, like notarizations, on OSX in the name of security features.

